# Led by families, interest in 3D is plummeting among U.S. consumers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Digital Trends


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This post above was my 10,000.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Perhaps now you can get that scowl off your face and post a better pix, Mr. 10K! Think about it, Steve, there are 10,000 of those that we have to look at...:rubeyes:

Your post is timely. We went to see Spiderman and three different groups in line were asking to be sure that they were getting tickets to the 2D version, not the 3D. I engaged them in conversation about it out of curiosity. One thought it just was not worth the extra cost, but most of the rest actively disliked 3D. I think the assumption on the part of the industry that it is a product that automatically appeals to consumers if they can get the cost and convenience right is faulty. I find it a distraction on most films that detracts rather than enhances the experience.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I go see 3D flicks at the Theater that were filmed in 3D, I dont agree with overpaying for conversions. Thats rare though, and 3D in my home was an annoyance for me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Perhaps now you can get that scowl off your face and post a better pix, Mr. 10K! Think about it, Steve, there are 10,000 of those that we have to look at...:rubeyes:


Ten thousand and six, to be exact... :neener: :heehee:


----------

